# r32 gxi



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone know where i would be able to find information on this model of the r32? it is the basic of skylines and seems to be a rare, very rare car to find any information about.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

Have you looked here: http://www.meggala.com/r32infopage.html


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

what kinda info you want


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

I am looking for information on the engine specs, transmission specs, suspension, etc. I have one and currently looking to purchase a clutch kit for it. Was trying to get the clutch and flywheel specs to find out if a clutch kit for the ca18det would work back with the ca18i engine and gearbox setup.

The gearbox installed is the 5spd manual box, transmission #: FS5W71C. The ca18det and that gearbox are standard issue for the 200sx. I am trying to confirm if a kit for the 18det would work as someone mentioned that the bolt pattern for the pressure plate to attach to the flywheel may vary between the two engines.


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

I had a look through the japanese files on Nissan fast and found the answer you were looking for. :thumbup: (The US version of nissan fast doesnt have these files)

The pressure plate and driven plate on both the GXI 32 and a CA18DET S13 sylvia are identical.

Here are the screen shots with the part numbers:

Your R32 Clutch:









S13 Sylvia clutch:









BTW the flywheels are identical too.

Need anything else? :cheers:


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

Dude you are like an answer to my prayers. Don't know how you found it out, but that's exactly what I needed to know. Now I can comfortably buy a SPEC clutch that is manufactured for the ca18det.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Alf30DET said:


> I had a look through the japanese files on Nissan fast and found the answer you were looking for. :thumbup: (The US version of nissan fast doesnt have these files)
> 
> The pressure plate and driven plate on both the GXI 32 and a CA18DET S13 sylvia are identical.
> BTW the flywheels are identical too.


No, these parts are NOT identical!!!!! The numbers you've shown are the sub-catagory numbers (ei. 30210 = pressure plate). A full Nissan part number is those catagory 5 digit, a dash then the actual 5 digit/letter part number. You have to double click those numbers, return to the main car info screen, then click P/No search to get the actual part numbers.

alienracer, the part numbers are showing up very different!

R32 Flywheel: 12310-V5411
Disk: 30100-03U10
Pressure Plate: 30210-V5S02

S13 Flywheel: 12310-35F00
Disk: 30100-38F00
Pressure Plate: 30210-38F00

There are minor P/N differences between the manufacture dates also.

From what I've seen, very little with the CA18i is compatible with the DE and especially the DET. From my experience, the N/A - Turbo Clutches are very different diameter and thickness.

I would say odds are the crankshaft mount holes and starter location are the same. However, you won't know until you can get a CA18DET's flywheel to compare/test fit. Odds are the throwout bearing sleeve is a different length also.

It's a pain when trying to hybrid parts, but it can pay off in the end.


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

Well thanks again for the update guys. Guess I might have to go through the local dealership to get the parts from Nissan Japan. That is going to be costly. the pressure plate alone costs $400 + dollars.

Question though, is there much difference between the crankshaft connections of the ca18 series of engine? If i get a new clutch kit with flywheel would that be possible , and would it work if i were to get a flywheel from the det engine or de engine?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

I would expect an entire flywheel/disk/pressure clutch assembly would match up for installation. I really don't know however because I've never dealt with the CA18i. You'll only really know when you try it unfortunately. 
I wish I could tell you for certain.


----------



## alienracer (Apr 22, 2005)

You guys have been more help than you may expect. I will drop the gearbox remove the clutch and flywheel and see if I can get it matched back with something in the meantime. Alls this means is that there is an engine upgrade scheduled for my car in the future. MUAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH (evil laugh).


----------



## Alf30DET (Apr 15, 2005)

GTES-t said:


> No, these parts are NOT identical!!!!! The numbers you've shown are the sub-catagory numbers (ei. 30210 = pressure plate). A full Nissan part number is those catagory 5 digit, a dash then the actual 5 digit/letter part number. You have to double click those numbers, return to the main car info screen, then click P/No search to get the actual part numbers.
> 
> alienracer, the part numbers are showing up very different!
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up. :thumbup: 
I'm still getting used to the program.


This brings up a question tho..

Why would you bother to correct me if you if you couldnt just tell the guy straight up?.

This forum seems to have alot of posts like this, all happy to point out errors but not willing to post up the correct info straight up :thumbdwn:


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Not a problem, the FAST program is great, but can be a pain in the A$& to use. Take awhile to get used to it also.

As far as the delay, I would have posted it right away, if I knew this thread had existed. When I saw this thread, I read it and posted right away. 

I don't spend 24 hours a day on the computer, let alone this forum.


----------

